

JuliaBox – Run Julia from the browser - wbhart
https://juliabox.org/

======
codemac
The ijulia notebook proves to me how much it would be wonderful if the iPython
notebook took org babel's direction and made multiple backend support in the
same document possible.

It'd be neat, however I realize it would increase complexity of the
"reproducible" notebook.

~~~
spot
[http://BeakerNotebook.com](http://BeakerNotebook.com) does this.

------
wbhart
Another way you can try Julia online at the moment is William Stein's
cloud.sagemath.com

If you really want to try juliabox.org you can look at the other post about
Julia on the HN page. Near the bottom of the HN comments are some details that
may or may not be useful with regard to getting an invite code.

------
tomrod
I see this come up from time to time, but have yet to receive an invitation
despite signing up.

I would love to evaluate it as I've found IJulia useful.

------
herrsebi
So how do you get the invite codes?

------
general_failure
What is Julia?

~~~
masklinn
A programming language, aimed mainly at the scientific communities and at
replacing e.g. R, Matlab, Scientific Python packages, …
[http://julialang.org](http://julialang.org)

